# Neon, black neon or glowlight tetras?



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Trying to choose between the 3 above..a small school of 5 or 6 to go in with my betta and mystery snail. Would love suggestions, pros and cons and why you chose whichever you chose.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

First of all, how big is your tank? I have neon tetras in my 30 g soroity tank. I love neons because they are so pretty. You should get at least 6 because any fewer and they don't feel comfortable since they are shoaling fish.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

it's a 10 gallon.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

OK, 6 should be OK as long as there is only 1 betta along with the mystery snail of course.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Yes that's all there will be plus running 2 HOB filters both for 20 gallon tanks so bioload is no problemo,


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

I would get cardinals instead of Neons, they are a bit brighter and look lovely in shoal


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Don't they get bigger than neons?


----------



## staffylover (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes but not much. I have a shoal of neons and cardinals together and there is hardly any difference apart from more colour on the cardinals


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Sweet..I hear they are hardier too..For a buck more a fish they dang well better be.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

staffylover said:


> I would get cardinals instead of Neons, they are a bit brighter and look lovely in shoal


I haven't had much luck keeping cardinals alive. They require softer water than I have.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I'll have to check my water before I choose between those two then.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

Well got my neons today..6 but down to 5...I noticed one wouldn't school so I knew he was probably not in the best condition..Kept getting stuck on my filter. I also got 2 bunches of plants they labeled as temple tropical sun which are beautiful!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I am so happy with my lil neons..I think what made this work is the plants..I bunched them on one side of the tank so they could hide but instead my betta claimed the planted area and allows the neons to be in the opened waters. It's working out very well.


----------

